# Latest knife



## Molokai (Nov 7, 2015)

Latest knife completed, ATS34, satin finish, 60 Hrc, filework.
Black red dyed stabilized box elder burl, tru oil finish, custom pins.
Custom handmade leather sheath.
I am currently switching from fishing mode to knifemaking mode..... slowly :)
This was a custom order so its sold.....
Photos of the knife made with phone so they dont match the beaty of this wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem (Nov 7, 2015)

Hang in there bud. Soon you will be as good as me

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice knife, I would love to own one of those. Love the filework and handles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 7, 2015)

Nothing short of excellent Tom. I like that blade shape and the wood is just stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 7, 2015)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 7, 2015)

Love the handle and file work ! The red thread is a nice touch on that sleek sheath too!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 7, 2015)

First class work Tom. The hand sanded blade, file work and the Loveless rivets adds to the over look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 8, 2015)

Exquisite! You are a master craftsman. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 8, 2015)

Great knife Tom. Clean lines as usual and excellent file work. Did you do the double dying? The last batch I sent out using red and black turned out mostly purple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 8, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Great knife Tom. Clean lines as usual and excellent file work. Did you do the double dying? The last batch I sent out using red and black turned out mostly purple.


You have to ask @isaacrapelje , he sent me the wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, Tom! That's a beauty, for certain. I always like seeing your file work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2015)

That is a WOW knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

